# Finish for Decal pens



## cgseymour (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello All,
I am still very much a new penturner and have a newbie question.
I have been using Pens Plus as my finish for the pens I have been making with good results.

I have now been asked to make a pen with a decal on it and was wondering if anyone had use Pens Plus as a finish over decals?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2017)

cgseymour said:


> Hello All,
> I am still very much a new penturner and have a newbie question.
> I have been using Pens Plus as my finish for the pens I have been making with good results.
> 
> ...



@rdabpenman does a number of those. I believe there's a tutorial somewhere here on his dipping method. That'd probably the best option to cover a decal with a durable finish. Just give the search box a try.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2017)

In case your search button isn't working ... LINK to Les Elm's (revised) dipping method

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2017)

Another finish would be CA which is what I use over decals


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 21, 2017)

on the CA



Rodney


----------



## cgseymour (Nov 22, 2017)

OK Thank you for the insights
They are greatly appreciated

TO everyone who celebrates -- Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 22, 2017)

I finish all my decal pens with MINWAX Polyurethane.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgseymour (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello Les
If you don't mind just a couple questions.
I have read your PDF a few times now -- 
Do you let each coat dry 20-30 minutes between coats?
In step 14 you say clean up blank ends -- is this removing plug from blank end anything else?

Thank you in advance.

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 24, 2017)

cgseymour said:


> Hello Les
> If you don't mind just a couple questions.
> I have read your PDF a few times now --
> Do you let each coat dry 20-30 minutes between coats?
> ...



Let dry 20-30 minutes between coats depending on ambient temperature and humidity
Clean up tube ends of any polyurethane.

Les


----------

